# Shaolin Kenpo Forms Demonstration



## Inverse Falcon (Oct 17, 2006)

There's so few Castro-lineage Shaolin Kenpo videos on youtube and such, but I managed to find one that wasn't complete crap.






Unfortunately this is probably more of an overview or abstract, as detail and purpose are a little hard to see without more contact.  There seem to be pieces missing, such as a simple pivot where there should be a sweep, or a small flourish where there should be a neck break (at least a more convincing simulation).

My professor was of the mindset that the forms should be done with as much contact as possible so the practitioner actually has to deal with force and resistance.  As such, he's also reinforced some of the weak points in the forms where there is an unexplainable gap in defense or lack of followup.  

Anyway, just wanted to contribute and share a bit of my style.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Inverse Falcon (Oct 17, 2006)

Ah, forgot to mention something.  For best enjoyment, turn sound off before viewing.


----------



## marlon (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks for sharing.  it is a very interesting way of doing forms.  Can you give us the reasons behind doing them this way?  Also, the uki does not seem to protect his head as he counters.

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Inverse Falcon (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm afraid I can't answer your question without a little clarification.  Which aspects of the forms are you curious about?  

As for your second question, are you referring to when the defender counters, or when the attacker (the uki) counters?

In either case, though, it would be an improvement to keep up an active guard.


----------

